# Still out there! (Grey Ghost find)



## madsapper (Aug 24, 2018)

Craigslist find locally from original owner.  Little crusty but all there.  Rear tire was changed at some point.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 6, 2018)

Great find there


----------

